# Help Identifying Movement Please



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok guys bit of a lurker here more active on seiko forum but I'm also starting on pocket watches mainly ingersoll and smiths, nice simple ones!! Anyway I picked this one up for a few quid and need a new balance staff but can't find anything about the movement apart from its Swiss made, here are some pictures to see if anyone can shed some light for me, cheers guys


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, If you measure the balance staff very accurately, from the end to the shoulder, down on through to the other end you can look these dimensions up in a ronda staff book


----------

